# Acuna or Nvo Laredo?



## richb123 (Nov 14, 2012)

With a long weekend coming up, my wife and I are thinking of taking a short trip to the border and spending a few hours in Mexico. We will probably park on the US side and walk across and see what there is to do on foot.

We are looking at visiting either Acuna or NL. Acuna is a little closer - and we've never been there. We haven't been to NL in years (and last time was 2005 on a bus to Monterrey).

Any thoughts or suggestions? We've heard the tourist areas are way depressed because of the news of violence. We'd hate to make a 5-6 hour trip and then find nothing worth visiting!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We love Mexico but certainly not the border. If I were you I would more likely do Fredericksburg or the wine tour or both.
Border cities seem to me a lot of hassle and risk for not much value.
I'd wait till I had time to visit some of the closer bajio cities like San Luis Potosi, Zacatecas, San Miguel or Guanajuato all of which an easy days drive from the border.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

richb123 said:


> With a long weekend coming up, my wife and I are thinking of taking a short trip to the border and spending a few hours in Mexico. We will probably park on the US side and walk across and see what there is to do on foot.
> 
> We are looking at visiting either Acuna or NL. Acuna is a little closer - and we've never been there. We haven't been to NL in years (and last time was 2005 on a bus to Monterrey).
> 
> ...


I read that Crosby's restaurant in Acuna closed a couple of years ago due to the violence driving away tourists. It was very popular for many decades and had many famous visitors like John Wayne. May I suggest an alternative? If you've never driven it U.S.90, which you would take to Del Rio/Acuna anyways, is a great drive. Take it to Alpine, then drive down to Terlingua/Big Bend Nat'l Park then drive over to Presidio/Ojinaga, back up to Marfa and on to Ft.Davis, up to I-10 back east to home. You'll burn some gas but it's worth it.


----------



## richb123 (Nov 14, 2012)

vantexan said:


> I read that Crosby's restaurant in Acuna closed a couple of years ago due to the violence driving away tourists. It was very popular for many decades and had many famous visitors like John Wayne. May I suggest an alternative? If you've never driven it U.S.90, which you would take to Del Rio/Acuna anyways, is a great drive. Take it to Alpine, then drive down to Terlingua/Big Bend Nat'l Park then drive over to Presidio/Ojinaga, back up to Marfa and on to Ft.Davis, up to I-10 back east to home. You'll burn some gas but it's worth it.


Thanks! I made a large part of that drive about 6 weeks ago. Yes, it's really pretty in places. Definitely love the roads near Ft Davis. 

I was reading the same about Crosby's on TripAdvisor. It's sad that overly dramatic news has killed trade and tourism in towns like Acuna.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Any border town is suspect to nacro terrorisom on a sporatic basis, and should be avoided.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Just cross over and have fun. You will be fine and nothing will happen to you, I guarantee it. Alan


----------

